# On Average how true is fuel sending unit



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

Just wondering from your experience how accurate your fuel sending unit is on the dial at the dash?

Do you always top off to see if that correlates to what the dial says and how much you put in the tank?

Don't like to fill the tank too far because I don't use the boat that much. 

Only did 1 fill up last year.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I have a Moeller 19 Gal below deck Fuel Tank under a rear flip up seat.. It is translucent so you can see the fuel. Sending unit seems OK when I compare it to visual check of the tank. I watch the tank fill when fueling to prevent over fill.

I had had this tank for 6 years. I use Stabil with each fill up and even store the tank full over winter. Never a problem with the fuel.

Trailered 18 ft. Starcraft Holiday.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Mine is up to a quarter tank off. Check the top of your tank. You might have a needle gauge on the sender itself which tends to be more accurate. I installed Lowrance EP60s in an NMEA2000 network, and those are within 2 gallons over 100 gallons at fillup time.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Don't know if this is a helpful response or not but mine has gotten worse each year, started off when new running out when gauge showed 1/16 full and now anytime I get to 1/4 tank I'm wringing my hands. In fact what I do now is put gas in every time I go out plus carry a 1-gallon container of prepared fuel in the boat just in case. As FisNFool stated just put stabil in each time and it won't go bad. The cost to fix is not warranted in my case since I'm only on inland lakes.


----------

